# Looking for fertilizers dispensers



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/fertilizers/13-500-ml-fertilizer-dispenser.html

Anybody know where I can find these locally? I have one but want to get one more. I'd rather not pay shipping cause it'll be as much as the actual product. It seems like something that may have other uses and possibly be found somewhere other than a fish store.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

possibly that a taylor drugs, or other medical store would have them. I think basic(todd) has some, or can get some).


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Check hydroponics stores.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

TetraGuy72 said:


> http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/fertilizers/13-500-ml-fertilizer-dispenser.html
> 
> Anybody know where I can find these locally? I have one but want to get one more. I'd rather not pay shipping cause it'll be as much as the actual product. It seems like something that may have other uses and possibly be found somewhere other than a fish store.


Where are you located? I have a few that I've used before I'd sell you. That have some writing in Sharpie on them, but they work fine.

I don't use them anymore, I find it easier to dose the ferts dry.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I live in Corinth and work in Irving. I could easily meet at DNA at lunch time some day.


----------

